# Dirty dogs!



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry, but all I can do is laugh!!!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you sure they're your dogs? LOL


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

That phone call was like my worst nightmare!! They're trying to kill me. Even Branden, my fiancé searched for them for awhile and called back to tell me he still couldn't find them but during the call Archer came swimming out of our pond. Then my brothers punishment for not paying attention to them was having to give them baths. Although he still didn't listen and let Lottie eat a cardboard box...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like someone had a blast!!


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounds like a couple of someones are in the dog house...and it's not the dogs!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Maybe some marriage counseling would be called for here? Seems like future hubby doesn't grasp the role these dogs play in your life....

Good luck


----------



## valita (Apr 23, 2014)

I have to ask, lol, is your dog black or is that dirt?


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry, but am sitting here laughing - not about them going missing, but the end result of them obviously enjoying themselves. Have been through that with Reeva.



I think I would make your brother do the cleaning up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Archersmom, glad your guys came back home, they sure had a lot of fun.
What a great picture!





goldensmum said:


> Sorry, but am sitting here laughing - not about them going missing, but the end result of them obviously enjoying themselves. Have been through that with Reeva.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would make your brother do the cleaning up












That is one muddy pup, I don't think I've ever seen one covered from head to toe as your Reeva is. Someone sure had a great time! I know you didn't cleaning Reeva up. That had to be a big job.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Oh he did give them baths. Not very good ones, they still have little dirt clods on their bum feathers. But he's never had to bathe a dog in his life. My fiancé loves our fur babies almost as much as I do. He knew he'd have to stay there until he found them. Even if he missed his own sisters wedding.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad they got back safely, looks like they are loving the dirt! 

Goldensmum, I too have never seen such a dirty dog, it must have taken ages to get that coat clean!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That's why I love seeing dogs who end up mucky but happy, it makes the hard work of cleaning them easier (sometimes!)


----------



## davew (Dec 24, 2014)

*One of My Jess's better efforts...*










Jess achieved this by pulling the pool cover off, going for a dip, and digging a hole in (what used to be) the lawn.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

All that dirt was hilarious - especially at someone else's house


----------

